# The Trick or Treaters are already lining up to get some candy!!



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

They have been waiting awhile already though


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

how long have they been waiting?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Clever!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think they've been to my house too. They look familiar.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got six of em sittin on my back deck too. I think they went out as a group and got separated.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL initially I thought "gee that's a bit rude" hahahahahahahahaha but now I see. Funny kid!


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

I so love that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You must be passing out Slimfast to your guests:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> You must be passing out Slimfast to your guests:googly:


_*I could use some of that Slimfast they're using, but maybe not as much!*_


----------



## crazy xmas (Oct 12, 2013)

Totally cool!!!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I love this! I think I'm gonna have to use it.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess they might have been hot since they are ToT sans clothes ....and skin and guts.


----------

